# CO2 Injection 24/7



## Geobelle (Feb 14, 2004)

How do you set up CO2 bps at nightime or when the ligths are off?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Most people really don't change the bubble count from day to night. They either let it go as it is, use a controller, or plug it into the same timer with the lights.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i just plug mine on a timer with the lights. Cause co2 is useless when lights are off.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

The roblem with having co2 come onn and off all of the time when the lights are on or off is this causes a fluctaion in co2. If you have sensitive fish this will strss them out. This si why some people opt for the controller.
Ph swings can be quite a bit in a tank from morning to night.

In some tanks a controller is not needed.

If you have a diy ( you didnt state ) and your ph is changing to much just remove the co2 from the tank)

Thanks
MArcus
Co2 Tanks Canisters Regulators and Paintball Tanks


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Actually fish are not affected by pH changes caused by CO2. 

Normally in the wild pH changes are caused by a change in the hardness and TDS of the water. And many of our fish that come from rivers (note NOT the Rift lakes) are used to big swings in water chemistry. All it takes is the basic tropical rainstorm and you can get a huge change in water chemistry very quickly. Note that this does not apply to all fish.

Since changes in pH due to CO2 injection are not accompanied by changes in the TDS or hardness it has no effect on most fish.


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> Actually fish are not affected by pH changes caused by CO2.


It's true, fish are not affected by CO2 swings... However I keep mine on 24/7 (with a controller). The reason is that when the lights come on I want the CO2 to be available to the plants right away, instead of having to play catch-up every morning. Of course this is even more of an issue for me because my tank is 215gal.

Isaac


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

zeek said:


> It's true, fish are not affected by CO2 swings... However I keep mine on 24/7 (with a controller). The reason is that when the lights come on I want the CO2 to be available to the plants right away, instead of having to play catch-up every morning. Of course this is even more of an issue for me because my tank is 215gal.
> 
> Isaac


Use two timers. have the CO2 come on one hour before the lights come on. Then have the CO2 cut off 1/2 hour or right when the lights go off. =)


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I agree with Zeek & run mine 24/7 to avoid having big fluctuations but I do not use a controller, I have a Oakton PH tester that is very easy to use and monitor the PH often. I used to have my Co2 system on a timer, but after experimenting found my plant growth more prolific going 24/7


----------



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

what about diy systems? Dont' produce enough to hurt? or do you just take the tube out at night?


----------



## Geobelle (Feb 14, 2004)

Therefore I concluded not to change the settings of my CO2 at 3bps for 24/7. Thanks for everyone comments & remarks.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

DLOBREAKS~

when I used to use diy Co2 I left the tube in all the time, but the down side of diy is it produces more Co2 initially after mixing and less later on, hard to get a consistent flow. I know the pressurized Co2 set up is not cheap for start up costs, but once you go pressurized you will wish you had done it years ago (I know I did) so save up your pennies or maybe ask Santa (that is if you have been good)


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

Interesting read.
I have one question though. Since plants use oxygen and release CO2 when lights are out, won't that also cause pH fluctuations as well? (assuming I use CO2 24/7)


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

In my experience, the PH has less fluctuations going 24/7 To the best of my knowledge the plants production of Co2 after lights out is not as great as the injection of Co2, the amount that the plants produce has not made a big difference when I test the PH.


----------

